#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Ξύλινα >  > > >  >  >  Σύνθετη πλάκα από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα και ξύλινες δοκούς

## topoman

Πλάκα οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος στηρίζεται επί ξύλινων δοκαριών και περιμετρικής τοιχοποιίας. Η επίλυση της πλάκας από μόνη της (χωρίς πέρνοντας υπόψιν τα ξύλινα δοκάρια) βγάζει ανεπάρκεια λόγω κάμψης/λυγηρότητας. Έχοντας υπόψιν ότι απο μετρήσεις ειναι σίγουρο ότι τα δοκάρια αυτά βοηθούν στην αποτροπή της βύθισης της πλάκας. Πώς θα επιλύατε αυτήν την πλάκα, πως θα προσομοιώνατε αυτό το μοντέλο (πχ σε ένα λογισμικό) η σε excel η στο χέρι. Εάν θεωρούσα ότι η πλάκα δεν έχει οπλισμό (ψευδοροφή) για να απλοποιήσω τα πράγματα και γινόταν η επίλυση θεωρώντας ότι το φορτίο της πλάκας παραλαμβάνεται μόνο από τα ξύλινα δοκάρια θα υπηρχε πρόβλημα εφόσον εβγαζε επάρκεια? ευχαριστώ

Κάποια στοιχεία:
πάχος πλάκας 13cm

Στοιχεία Ξύλινων δοκών:
Γεωμετρία
Πλάτος b=8.5cm
Ύψος h= 9cm
Απόσταση μεταξύ δοκών 55cm
Αδρανειακά Μεγέθη
Επιφάνεια Διατομής Α=0.00765 m2
Ροπή αδράνειας Ι2=5.16375e-06 m4
Ροπή Αδράνειας Ι3= 4.60594e-06m4
Στρεπτική Ροπή Αδράνειας j=8.26381-06 m4

Άλλα μεγέθη για ανάλυση
Επιφάνεια Ίδιου Βάρους Αsw=0.00765m2
Επιφάνεια διάτμησης Αs2=0.006375m2
Επιφάνεια Διάτμησης As3=0.006375m2

----------


## Xάρης

Εδώ δεν έχουμε μια σύμμεικτη πλάκα διότι τα δύο υλικά, σκυρόδεμα και ξύλο δεν λειτουργούν ως ένα, όπως π.χ. σε μια σύμμεικτη πλάκα με τραπεζοειδή λαμαρίνα και σκυρόδεμα.

Ίσως μια λύση θα ήταν να υπολογίσεις πόσα φορτία μπορεί να λάβει η πλάκα οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος ώστε να επαρκεί και τα υπόλοιπα φορτία να τα αναλάβουν οι ξύλινες δοκοί.
Για να λάβουν όμως φορτία οι ξύλινες δοκοί θα πρέπει προφανώς να υπάρχει επαφή και παραμόρφωση (βέλος κάμψης) της πλάκας σκυροδέματος.

----------


## CFAK

Δώσε κάποια επιπλέον στοιχεία. Διαστάσεις της πλάκας σε κάτοψη και μήκος ξύλινων δοκών.

Πρόσεξε την έδραση των ξύλινων δοκών στην περιμετρική τοιχοποιία που θα σου δείξει αν όντως μπήκαν ως στοιχεία που φέρουν την πλάκα ή αν καρφώθηκαν αργότερα κάτω από την πλάκα για διακοσμητικούς λόγους.
Επίσης με έναν απλό ανιχνευτή οπλισμού (μπορείς να τον δανειστείς από συνάδελφο) θα δεις αν υπάρχει οπλισμός (αποστάσεις, εκτιμώμενη διάμετρο και επικάλυψη).

----------


## topoman

Επαφή υπάρχει.
Η πλάκα έχει πρόβλημα με το ίδιο της το βάρος.
Διακοσμητικά δεν ειναι.
Διαστάσεις σε κάτοψη 3.99x8.5
 3.95 μηκος δοκών
οπλισμος υπαρχει.

πιο αναλυτικα με πμ

----------


## CFAK

Αν η πλάκα ληφθεί μόνο ως φορτίο και, ως φέρουσα κατασκευή, ληφθούν μόνο οι ξύλινες δοκοί (έστω ότι η πλάκα δεν έχει επιπλέον κινητά φορτία, είναι δηλαδή μη βατή) τότε οι ξύλινες διατομές βγαίνουν *ανεπαρκείς* με λόγο εκμετάλλευσης της διατομής 2.23>1.0
Για να έβγαιναν οριακά (με λόγο εκμετάλλευσης της διατομής ~1.0, δηλαδή αντοχή ίση με ένταση) έπρεπε οι διαστάσεις της διατομής να ήταν 8.5 χ 15.0 cm.

Οπότε αν δεν θες να ενισχύσεις καλό είναι, όπως λέει και ο Χάρης παραπάνω να συνυπολογίσεις την αντοχή της πλάκας (χρειάζεσαι εκτίμηση της όπλισής της).

----------


## topoman

Λογικό αν η επίλυση πραγματοποιηθεί με τους σημερινούς κανονισμούς, φαντάζομαι πως πέρνοντας υπόψιν μόνο την πλάκα και τον οπλισμο που έχει και γινόταν επίλυση με το τυπολόγιο που ίσχυε όταν κατασκευάτηκε θα περνάει μια χαρά χωρίς κανένα θέμα.
Γνωρίζω την όπλιση της, δεν γνωρίζω πρακτικά το τότε τυπολόγιο

----------


## Xάρης

Ο έλεγχος υπάρχοντος μπορεί να γίνει είτε με τους σήμερα ισχύοντες κανονισμούς είτε με τους τότε, την εποχή που κατασκευάστηκε, κανονισμούς.
Από αυτό που έγραψες δεν έβγαλα νόημα. Θέλεις να κάνεις μίξη των σημερινών με τους παλιούς κανονισμούς;

Αν οι παλιοί κανονισμοί στους οποίους αναφέρεσαι είναι οι κανονισμοί των επιτρεπομένων τάσεων (βλ. κανονισμός οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος του 1954), τότε μπορείς να ανατρέξεις στον 1ο τόμο των βιβλίων του Πενέλη για το Σιδηροπαγές Σκυρόδεμα στον οποίο υπάρχουν και παραδείγματα. Δες ΕΔΩ. Εκτός βέβαια αν έχεις το Beton Kalender που τα έχει όλα.

----------


## Κωνσταντής Παπα

Καλημέρα, θα συμφωνήσω με τους δύο συναδέλφους. Είναι κάπως σύνθετο το θέμα ειδικά και λόγω του γεγονότος ότι η κατασκευή είναι υφιστάμενη. Πρόκεται για κάποια μελέτη που θα κατατεθεί στη πολεοδομία ή είναι κάτι λίγο πιο ανεπίσημο?

----------


## topoman

Μίξη των κανονισμών όχι, δεν νομίζω ότι θα βοηθήσει , απλώς θα περιπλέξει τα πραγματα περρισότερο, πάντως ειναι δεδομένο ότι αν τσεκάραμε όλα τα κτίσματα με τους σημερινούς κανονισμούς το 95 και βάλε τα εκατον δεν θα περνουσε με τιποτα. Για την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ίσως να περνουσε με τους σημερινους μόνο εαν πέρνονταν υπόψιν η πλάκα και οι ξύνινες δοκοι συνδιαστικά. Φαντάζομαι το βιβλίο του Πενέλη θα ειναι μονο σε αναλογικη μορφη?

----------


## CFAK

Αν γνωρίζεις την όπλιση της πλάκας, το πάχος της (13cm) και το φέρον άνοιγμά της (3,95m) δεν υποδεικνύουν σημαντική ανεπάρκεια (μπορεί να υπάρχει και οριακή επάρκεια αν πχ έχεις Φ8/20 στην κάτω ίνα).

Εκείνος που πιθανόν να είναι προβληματικός, για αυτό ανησυχείς, είναι ο έλεγχος βύθισης στο κέντρο της πλάκας.

----------


## Xάρης

> Φαντάζομαι το βιβλίο του Πενέλη θα ειναι μονο σε αναλογικη μορφη?


Δεν νομίζω να το ψηφιοποίησε κανείς. Έδωσα τον σύνδεσμο για το δανειστείς από τη βιβλιοθήκη του ΤΕΕ.
Εξάλλου ενδεικτικό είναι. Υπάρχουν κι άλλα βιβλία της εποχής που αναλύουν τους παλιούς κανονισμούς και μεθόδους διαστασιολόγησης.

----------


## topoman

Πως γίνεται και περνάει ο έλεγχος λυγηρότητας με ευρωκώδικα και δεν περναει με παλαιότερο?

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς το βέλος κάμψης δεν μπορεί να αλλάζει επειδή αλλάζει ο κανονισμός.
Η φυσική και κατ' επέκταση η στατική δεν εξαρτάται από τους κανονισμούς.

Εκτός λοιπόν και εάν αλλάζει ο συνδυασμός των φορτίων ή οι συντελεστές ασφαλείας τότε μπορεί για δεδομένο (ίδιο) βέλος κάμψης να έχουμε διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα επάρκειας.

Επίσης, αυτό που μπορεί να αλλάζουν οι κανονισμοί είναι το πότε έχουμε απαλλαγή από τον αναλυτικό έλεγχο.
Αλλά και τον τρόπο που θα πρέπει να γίνεται ο αναλυτικός έλεγχος όταν δεν έχουμε απαλλαγή.

Τελικώς, δεν σημαίνει ότι ένας νεώτερος κανονισμός δεν μπορεί σε κάποια θέματα να είναι ευνοϊκότερος από παλιότερους κανονισμούς.

----------

